# How to make your own 3x3?



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been wondering how you could make your own 3x3 from scratch. I thought it would be cool to make my own speedcube. I can see it now, the MattCube company.....


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2014)

You can model it in CAD software and 3d print the pieces. It's probably not worth the time. Some guy on here, I forget his name did do it though, and ended up getting his cube mass-produced by a Chinese company.


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 8, 2014)

Owen said:


> You can model it in CAD software and 3d print the pieces. It's probably not worth the time. Some guy on here, I forget his name did do it though, and ended up getting his cube mass-produced by a Chinese company.



Thanks!


----------



## goodatthis (Nov 8, 2014)

The current 3D printing technologies are too far behind just plain plastic molding in terms of what you would want for a cube that it's really not worth it.


----------



## IQubic (Nov 9, 2014)

Owen said:


> You can model it in CAD software and 3d print the pieces. It's probably not worth the time. Some guy on here, I forget his name did do it though, and ended up getting his cube mass-produced by a Chinese company.


Cyoubx made the cube and Maru turned into the CX-3


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 9, 2014)

The best way to do this would be to obtain a copy of SolidWorks, a very awesome CAD program. Then you can watch various puzzle design tutorials and you'll be able to design speedcubes.


----------



## dannah (Dec 13, 2014)

you can get a speedcube, dayan zhanchi, and mould the pieces out of clay dont forget the core, then leave the pieces to dry then put them together


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 14, 2014)

dannah said:


> you can get a speedcube, dayan zhanchi, and mould the pieces out of clay dont forget the core, then leave the pieces to dry then put them together


I doubt it. If you could it probably would turn horribly too.


----------

